# How to hire a good employee



## fattyphatcakes

I'll need to hire someone this year, and I'm looking for some advice on finding and hiring a good employee. Where to look/advertise, interview questions, etc.


----------



## ShoerFast

fattyphatcakes

If your looking for someone part time, I could help you, as I have a couple other irons in the fire, but do think we could come to an agreement,,,,,, depends how tuff your questions were!

Kevin


----------



## clearance

Watching a guy work for a few hours is worth more than any interview in this game. That being said, you could put an ad in the newspaper that says "reliable, hardworking man wanted for tree service co., wage depending on exp." The best way of course is if some other good tree guy recomends someone, maybe you will get lucky, most good guys are already working.


----------



## Crofter

Not specific to tree work but interview for attitude. The knowledge you can train: just try changing a bad attitude if you want to know what one is worth. Usually how well someone fits in and is willing to learn, is more important than how much he knows.


----------



## Nickrosis

Hey fatty, haven't talked to you in ages.

I like hiring! Like so many things, preparation is going to make your life sooo much easier. Thoroughly research the position by looking at www.salary.com, by developing a detailed position announcement, and by reviewing your needs specifically.

The more I go through the process, the more comfortable I get with it. I've hired people making from $9/hour up to $160,000/year. Sometimes the diligence that goes into the high-end position gets overlooked for seemingly "less important" jobs. Honestly, it matters across the board. I think you're going about it the right way.

Crofter is right on about attitude. Clearance is touching on something that I think is important too. He's referencing the challenge of "figuring someone out" in the shortest period of time possible. Hopefully, you'll find the right person during the interview and spare yourself the trouble of disposing a loser after you hire them. But obviously it's not that easy because slackers get hired every day by well-meaning people.

A really good read on this is a book by Malcolm Gladwell, the author of Tipping Point, is Blink. He talks about first impressions and how we have to learn to use them and ignore them. It's hard! I don't have it figured out and never will completely, but I am actively trying to get better. This is the essence of interviewing - reading someone's work ethic in a brief exchange.

You asked other questions... I really don't like hiring friends or people I know. I know that it's supposed to be the best way to find someone who is a standup person or genuine, etc, etc, etc. But I don't want to lose a friend, and I've had friends who talked the talk but fell flat on the productivity side. In this age of equal opportunity, I say take full advantage! Make the job announcement public (or just hire from inside which is great too when appropriate) and use that to find the best person for the job. You're also able to tell friends that you used a standard process and that it wasn't anything personal towards them.

That said, I've used ww.Monster.com and did not like the results. The people are largely lackluster and usually just crusing the site and randomly submitting applications. I've used www.MilwaukeeJobs.com and am really happy with the results. You find more local people and have the benefit of specific categories for the type of job. Monster's most detailed category? Building and Grounds Maintenance! That's useless for someone looking through categories. There are local sites in every metropolitan area, and I would highly recommend them - just find the one that seems to be the most popular in your area, not necessarily the most advertised.

Students are a great resource for talent. There you find tons of people who committed years of their lives to learning about the business and have gathered knowledge and some practical experience about it. If you can realize that you're their gateway to a career, you're set. The challenge is establishing the relationship with them. Students are smart. The smart ones are even smarter. If you want a good student, you have to start early - get in front of them at career fairs, show up at conferences and buy them lunch or dinner, volunteer to talk at a student meeting, and donate money to their organizations. Get to know the student leaders and make them your point of contact, not just the faculty. The payoff is huge! You'll have the first crack at the top people in the world and a reputation that is solid gold.

Sorry, I still haven't gotten to all your questions. Getting back to equal opportunity hiring, you have to ask everyone the same questions (if you have over 15 employees - Title VII). By the way, if you haven't already, be sure to go through this tool: http://www.dol.gov/elaws Then again, if you don't fall under Title VII, you don't have to, but it doesn't mean you shouldn't. Asking questions is a small, small part of an interview. I like to hear them talk, and I like to tell them about the position they're getting into. If you're looking to fill one specific position, it makes sense to ask everyone the same thing to make it easier to compare. If you're filling positions on a rolling basis, you're hiring people for different reasons and different questions make sense. The deal is that all you have to do is make the hiring situation equitable and asking the same questions makes it easier.

This was a really long winded response, but it helps me to organize my thoughts too.


----------



## 1I'dJak

look for kids from small towns... they're used to physical labour, have often used saw, and respect the working man...the guy i work for has a high turnover rate for the grunt positions and the city kids are the worst... but i'm from a small town so maybe i'm biased...


----------



## jp hallman

I don't know you, and you didn't state what skill of employee you're looking for.
If you're looking for a seasoned tree worker. Start first by asking him/her about what equipment he/she owns and then LOOK at the tools. You can tell right away what caliber of a professional a person is by the quality, and physical condition of their tools(saws, bars, climbing gear, essentials, etc.) Ask the questions only a seasoned pro will know the answers to. Then narrow it down farther and farther to see if he/she will be a good fit with your company as far as demeanor and characteristics, like's, dislikes...hobbies etc.. You want a happy employee who you can relate with on several levels. That's a good starting place.


----------



## Tree Wizard

Nickrosis said:


> I've hired people making from $9/hour up to $160,000/year.



So is the $160,000/yr for your tree company or for something else?


----------



## Nickrosis

Tree Wizard said:


> So is the $160,000/yr for your tree company or for something else?


Something else. =) I was a part of a number of search and screen committees, at one point hiring the chancellor of the university with that for a base salary. Still, not a lot of money for the responsibility!


----------



## jp hallman

Nickrosis said:


> Something else. =) I was a part of a number of search and screen committees, at one point hiring the chancellor of the university with that for a base salary. Still, not a lot of money for the responsibility!



Hogwash. The person for the job that see's it overly challenging doesn't deserve the 160k. The person that best fits the job already knows how to capitilize on the position and doesn't need the money. Simple deductions of information on resumes and well worded questioning.


----------



## Nickrosis

jp hallman said:


> Hogwash. The person for the job that see's it overly challenging doesn't deserve the 160k. The person that best fits the job already knows how to capitilize on the position and doesn't need the money. Simple deductions of information on resumes and well worded questioning.


Whatever! Maybe you haven't given it much consideration, but being held responsible for a 10,000 person organization is a lot of responsibility, particularly if you look at the Wisconsin State Statutes in Chapter 36. The chancellor is directly responsible for everything on their campus, and you better find someone who is going to be a great leader, intelligent, and capable.

To me, $100k is not what it may have been in the past. An executive making over $1M a year is overpaid, I have no doubts. Yet if you're an international company and think you can find someone to run it for less, you're fooling yourself. Owners will work for a smaller salary because they have other forms of compensation. A hired executive will not. This is the same pool that you're hiring from for execs in business and in public institutions or non-profits.

The school had a budget just shy of $200,000,000 each year, and I think that an expense of $160,000 for the leader of the whole organization is pretty reasonable.


----------



## buff

You guys sound like you have a great pool of applicants to choose from. I am always left with a bunch of misfit drunks and drug users to sort through.


----------



## Treeman67

if i wanted hired employee,i wanted make it simple in walk than talk.. frist is Resume' i'll look what he had experience and lenght of employments, if i like it, work trails with pay, to see if he good as he say he is on Resume', 6 month probation, from my experience most guys last at least 3 to 6 month, frist they work hard with great attuide then later they become sloppy, missed work, get careless after come to 6th month, i alway gamble new guy come in crew and i win almost everytime, hequitted or walkaway.i also look his appearance is he clean and fits, if he not, i wouldn't worth my time with him ....no fancy interview or questioning, just show me what you got , we'll go from there, no comments
Treeman67


----------



## buff

Treeman67......How in the world do you get anybody to work for you?


----------



## Treeman67

buff said:


> Treeman67......How in the world do you get anybody to work for you?



Buff,
tree work is not for everyone, person got have talent,able to do extreme physical duties. i have no room for arrogants do something foolish that will jeporized my company.tree company operation is very expensive and hard to get insured becuz we are high risk. Hire employee and training is also very expensive and so as is workman comp. if i gonna hired someone, it going to be best one, becuz i know they will stick around long time as long company treated them right, i am kind a guy willing pay high dollar to them, but no high dollar for slackers, it alot cheaper to hire Arborist independent contractor to do work for you than had to do all paper work dealing with employee. if contractor damage on jobsite, he liable for it, does employee liable , no, it your and you suck with the bills, do they care if they break something, not really.... they say ... sorry boss, it just a accident...( thinking)[email protected]!*&^
when my company is slow, i work other tree company, it's networking, we can all depend on each other needs, schudles and help out on jobs if needed than get employee.other tree companies i work for are from out of town so there no competive, my local in rural,we get along fine without stepping each other toes , we all one man operation guys do tree work
Anyway, no employee unless they are good enought to beat me frist...lol, 
 Treeman67


----------



## darkstar

*nick*

Nickrosis, im not sure why you respond to this question since you sub- out your tree work. 
Im completly respecting of your guidelines for hiring good employee's , but i think this fellow is looking for a tree worker with good tree skills . Im thinking you and your buisness is just so much bigger than whats in question here its not as applicable.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## darkstar

Treeman67 said:


> Buff,
> tree work is not for everyone, person got have talent,able to do extreme physical duties. i have no room for arrogants do something foolish that will jeporized my company.tree company operation is very expensive and hard to get insured becuz we are high risk. Hire employee and training is also very expensive and so as is workman comp. if i gonna hired someone, it going to be best one, becuz i know they will stick around long time as long company treated them right, i am kind a guy willing pay high dollar to them, but no high dollar for slackers, it alot cheaper to hire Arborist independent contractor to do work for you than had to do all paper work dealing with employee. if contractor damage on jobsite, he liable for it, does employee liable , no, it your and you suck with the bills, do they care if they break something, not really.... they say ... sorry boss, it just a accident...( thinking)[email protected]!*&^
> when my company is slow, i work other tree company, it's networking, we can all depend on each other needs, schudles and help out on jobs if needed than get employee.other tree companies i work for are from out of town so there no competive, my local in rural,we get along fine without stepping each other toes , we all one man operation guys do tree work
> Anyway, no employee unless they are good enought to beat me frist...lol,
> Treeman67


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NWCS

a huge issue i have seen.. never promise a potential employee a comission or percentage if you never intend to carry through with it. will just lead to both sides being unhappy, especially the employee. 
an employer has to be able to trust an employee, and even more the employee must be able trust the company or individual to keep things straight and truthful.


----------



## Treeman67

NWCS said:


> a huge issue i have seen.. never promise a potential employee a comission or percentage if you never intend to carry through with it. will just lead to both sides being unhappy, especially the employee.
> an employer has to be able to trust an employee, and even more the employee must be able trust the company or individual to keep things straight and truthful.



do you own the company or are you employee from other company??
Treeman67


----------



## NWCS

i now run my own company with no employees. but i have been through a few jobs with big promises that never happened.


----------



## Freakingstang

NWCS said:


> a huge issue i have seen.. never promise a potential employee a comission or percentage if you never intend to carry through with it. will just lead to both sides being unhappy, especially the employee.
> an employer has to be able to trust an employee, and even more the employee must be able trust the company or individual to keep things straight and truthful.




That is good advice. Been there done that, wait...I'm still there. until I can afford to open my own whatever business, I am stuck in corporate America.

-Steve


----------



## Ekka

I hired a guy once, reckons he was chit hot .... couldn't read a directory ... he was illiterate, couldn't read a job sheet etc!

I had a guy apply once, reckons he was pretty versatile and worked things out quick. So I gave him a new chain for the 44 and a bar spanner and asked him to fit it, when done ring the bell coz I'm inside.

After about 20 mins I checked up on him, bar and old chain was off but new one not on. He was stuffed, said it wouldn't fit and the chain must be the wrong size as was too tight.  

I've never come across so many know alls that are legends till you hire them and realise what a load of BS it all was and they know F'all!

Good luck, try them out and if no good turf em out.


----------



## Nickrosis

darkstar said:


> Nickrosis, im not sure why you respond to this question since you sub- out your tree work.
> Im completly respecting of your guidelines for hiring good employee's , but i think this fellow is looking for a tree worker with good tree skills . Im thinking you and your buisness is just so much bigger than whats in question here its not as applicable.
> Just my 2 cents.


We sub a climber out for a handful of jobs, but it's our ground crew and equipment for everything. Unless the climber wants to use their own rigging gear.

It's the same old, same old for every size company. You have to have standardized hiring procedures to be taken seriously.

On Ekka's topic, I agree! Lots of knowitalls on paper. I think a pre-employment drug test would help screen out more - the people that are sober or back on earth for an interview then sky high their first day of work. I found a guy who had mowed over a pachysandra bed with a riding mower then didn't stop when I tried to flag him down. We gave him a ride home and said have a nice life. Too bad for his wife and kids...


----------



## Nickrosis

Oh yeah, I'll go after your reputation if you're being a fool. It's the whole point of it...

Looks like nothing has changed.


----------



## a_lopa

got a laugh out of the guy on the ride on nick lol


----------



## SinglerM

*Employee turnover.*

It was mentioned earlier on this thread, the fact that most employees last 3-6 months. Or start out motivated, then slow down in their work. My thoughts on this, from an employee perspective are this: I've read somewhere (Newsweek, Time not sure which) that a survey among resigning employees revealed that the number one reason for people leaving jobs is lack of training. It makes sense, really. People at all levels want to feel valued. If a guy starts a job, and 6 months later is doing the exact same thing, with no progression at all. He''l feel like he's topped out, with nowhere else to go. I believe some people leave jobs looking to fill that perceived void. It's possible they think they can progress elsewhere. Training (a 3 or 4 day school or training seminar, or training that's conducted in house and documented) can and does give employees a sense of professional progress. If you, as an employer just hires people and that's as far as it ever goes, meaning the only real difference between a 3 month employee and a 1 year employee is the 9 month difference in experience. Then there's no real sense of upward progression working for an employer like that. Another example of training is to send a good employee to an equipment manufacturers sponsored training. Some companies offer it for free, all you'd pay as an employer is travel and lodging. Worth it for good employees. The more intelligent the pool of workers, the more important additional training is to them. If a company wants good employees, that company has to be worth working for and staying with. The employer creates the environment and overall atmosphere that makes employees want to stay or leave. If you treat a certain position like it's one that's easily filled, one with no growth potential, employees will see it that way also an not be interested in staying much beyond 3-6 months. The more you can keep good employees, the less tiime and effort you'll have to spend looking for new ones. Make you're company one worth staying with. Just my thoughts, from an employee perspective.


----------



## VerticalVent

*Get a good one*

1) Ask all potential employees the same five or ten questions. This gives you a baseline that you can always refer to.

2) Before the interview make a score sheet for the answers. 1 = Did not answer question. 2 = Answered Question, but got it wront, 3 = Answered Question with basic understanding, 4 = Good anwer with reasonable understanding, 5 = Better than you could have done. 

3) Score the applicant on the questions

4) Call their references

5) If you find a good employee - ask him/her if she has friends.

6) If you have a career fire dept. / police dept. around give them a call. A lot of them are looking for "side jobs" and most of them are pretty good workers. Ask to post an ad or a note in the newsletter that goes out to employees or post it in their break room.


----------



## l2edneck

I maybe lookin fer some work round feb keep me in mind.Im workin on a death wish wit good benes



Ifn id read the entire post id be drinkin n postn...Oops


----------



## daddieslilgirl

*how to hire*

most of you have really good points. took my dad years to finally give me a chance, thats after working for next to nothing for idiots just to prove i could do it! as for drinking yes i do, but i would never ever ever drink on a job, no matter who i was working for! thats just plain stupid! i dress cleanly, try to wear bright colored shirts so my brother and dad can see me, and i have a better attitude than both of them, because they usually argue all day, so i just laugh it off! you would have to know them to understand. i smoke cig eat lotsa candies all day, ride on the hood of the skidder..i aint walking 3 miles up and down everyday, im not lazy just dont want to be tired before the end of the day! its to much of a pain to take 2 trucks and load a 4 wheeler in when you can just ride! hmm got off topic a lil..sorry. im a very good employee and i work extra hard because im a female..i hate mentioning that. but its like we need to prove ourselves! i want to learn to cut, my brother might give me a chance, my dad would have a fit! ive done it before, on my own! but i want to learn the RIGHT way and the safest! so would i make a good employee? yes i would. maybe im too curious but working with trees i dont think ill ever learn what my dads already forgot! just my 2 cents


----------

